# Jackson - CGC and TDI!!



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

I am so proud of my little guy for getting both these certifications Thursday night. I didn't even know I could do both and the main CGC night got postponed until this coming week, so I was very relieved to not have to go back. Jackson knew exactly what to do but I was a nervous wreck since we had not taken the therapy class yet. We did do a lot of similar exercises in the CGC class though, and I want to thank Julie, Amanda, Jeanne, Kimberly, and everyone who encouraged me to go ahead with this! He was the only Havanese out of about 25 dogs and was quite the hit.

The main couple who run our local therapy program are absolutely wonderful and I may still take their class. I also met many wonderful people there who shared their stories with me. One lady has five rescues, and her fifth passed his TDI that night. She takes one and goes EVERY day to a different place to do therapy work. She said she discovered at age 60 what her calling was, and it's made all the difference in her life! I am so inspired and can't wait to get started. We have a list of places to go. I was hoping for Ronald McDonald House but apparently they have a wait list for people wanting to go there!! I think I will start slowly and see where Jackson seems to do the best before signing up for them all.

Have any of you working with children or adults with emotional issues? That was one of the listings and I'm not sure what to expect there. We also have an orphanage which is wonderful, the school reading program, an Alzheimer's care facility where my MIL was as well as the huge hospital here. Lots of choices and I know I still have lots to learn.


----------



## leelee805 (Mar 1, 2010)

Congratulations! :whoo: I find that every time I serve in anything I end up recieving so much in return! I know you will get so much, sharing your Havie with others! Great job!:clap2:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations! It must be so rewarding to be able to do this.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Congratulations to you both!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

WooHoo Kathy and Jackson! Congratulations!! You have every right to be proud of your little guy. That's awesome! 

We have some facilities on our list for young adults with emotional problems. Maddie and I don't visit there, but I've spoken with a few teams who do. They say that occasionally there is a problem with "grabbing" or rough handling of the dogs. For that reason, I've decided to let those with the larger dogs do those visits. You might ask those in charge of the facility what to expect, as I'm sure each one is different, and you may have no problems whatsoever. We do an Alzheimer facility which is a wonderful experience. Some patients who do not talk at all to people speak only when the dogs visit. We also do the reading program with children which is an awesome program. 

Congratulations again! You and Jackson will be a fabulous team! :clap2:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Congrats kathy and jackson!

i agree with jeanne, most definitely i've noticed that not all places work for posh. in honesty, she's received her tdi and cgc and we haven't used the therapy dog certification very often. mainly, because she is not good with people wanting/trying to grab her from above. i usually explain to the groups that they must sit or call her unto their laps and not pick her up, but she seems to be just too tempting...

i haven't done much with the geriatric population mostly because i have young kids and so i'm volunteering with the high risk younger section of our community, but i think this would be a better fit for her...

congrats again.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kathy- Huge congrats to Jackson and YOU  

I agree with what has been said. With my group they personality test the dogs for those visits and we passed and thought it might be a good thing to try. The last visit I took Dash to was a nightmare visit and it was adults. I normally avoid them not only because of the grabbing as kids can be this way too but the facilities tend to not prepare them as well. I will visit children with the same disorders but they talk to them or read about dogs and discuss rules beforehand. Then during the visit, they will stop the visit if they get too rowdy or set the individual child out. 

The last visit we went to was adults and they were running at the dogs, barking at them, popping balloons, etc. That is never allowed (at the same facility!) as children. Dash is fine with loud noises and I kept him close but I know the running near would have scared Belle. She has a strong instinct to get out of the way. If I wasn't training a new member, I would have left (long story to what happened to her but one of the male clients kissed her!)

I know they need the dogs just as much as other groups we visit but I have yet to have a positive experience and for me, I also know it won't be positive cause I am too protective over my dogs to be comfortable.

Amanda


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

*Congratulations Kathy and Jackson.*. We are proud of you.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Kathy,
Congratulations to you both!
I began the pet therapy program after the age of 60 also and just love it.
Both Cali and Chico are therapy dogs and we visit an assisted living facility that also is a nursing home with Alzheimer patients and patients with other dementia issues. 
We also do the READ program at the library. The kids really enjoy reading to the dogs and it is fun.

If there is one thing I have learned in my different visiting venues, it is to observe my dogs for cues as to their comfort level. If they are not comfortable and exhibit lip-licking and yawning etc as they occasionally do, if someone is holding them too tightly for example, I quickly take steps to "fix" the situation to make sure they are comfortable.

I do not visit at the homeless shelter because the kids excitedly rush at the dogs and mine wouldn't like it. And I don't visit the Alzheimer's floor at the nursing home because it was so traumatic when we tried it out. The patients were too impaired to enjoy the visit and the dogs were stressed from the yelling etc. We do visit Alzheimer patients on other floors.

It is so rewarding when one of the residents tells me that my dog and I have made her/his day.

Good luck and I'm sure you'll choose just the right situation for you and Jackson. Enjoy!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Jackson you are a genius boy. Handsome and smart, you have it going on!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Thank you all so much for the kind words and advice on the different places and what to expect. I also have a dumb question . . . what do you do while a child is reading to the dog? Do you just sit close by while the children take turns? I guess I'm worried that Jackson might try to come to me even in the "stay" if he gets restless, so I'll try to practice actually reading to him on his blanket to get him started. He might do better for now in an environment where he can move around from person to person. As he ages, he might do better with the long sitting!

Also, do they send a patch of any sort for CGC or TDI? I think I may make something for Jackson to wear that is smaller than most of the vests I see. I think part of the great thing about Havs is to be able to feel their fur, especially with the older adults.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ama0722 said:


> Kathy- Huge congrats to Jackson and YOU
> 
> I agree with what has been said. With my group they personality test the dogs for those visits and we passed and thought it might be a good thing to try. The last visit I took Dash to was a nightmare visit and it was adults. I normally avoid them not only because of the grabbing as kids can be this way too but the facilities tend to not prepare them as well.
> 
> ...


Wow! You'd think that it would be in the best interest of the residents that they prepare them better to meet with animals too! I agree with you, Amanda... I would not feel comfortable with my dog (or ANY animal!) being handled that way, and would not go back to a place that couldn't/wouldn't prepare and/or supervise their residents better.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Congratulations to both you AND Jackson, Kathy!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Kathy,
Typically in a reading session, the dog and handler sit very close and are beside the child. Our program is structured and each child has 25 minutes reading to the dog. The parent brings the child into the reading room and leaves the child and comes back in 25 minutes to pick up the child. We don't allow siblings in the session, since we want it to be very special for the child.
(Siblings are allowed to say a quick hello to the dog after the session.)

Chico greets the child and the child usually pets him a bit before we begin.
I usually have Chico kind of tired out so he'll lie quietly on a little matt while the child reads. I always have my hand on the leash. I've never had a problem with Chico. I did practice a little at home before we started and always gave him a treat when he actually did a down and stay on the matt. That's what made him comfortable on the matt. I use the command touch to get him to put his paw on the page of the book and it's very cute. I let him walk around a little between kids.

Most of the handlers sit on the floor next to the child who sits on a beanbag chair. I don't want to sit on the floor (hurts my back) so I put the matt on a table and sit at the table in a chair next to the child and Chico's matt is in front of the child on the table so the child can pet the dog while reading.

There are two handlers in the room, since we don't want to be alone in the room with the child for our own protection.
Chico and I do the sessions with a very friendly Goldendoodle and his handler, Jack. We are at opposite ends of the room and haven't had any problems with the 2 dogs. 
Sometimes at the end of a session, I have Chico do a trick and then I let the child give him a treat.
Needless to say, when we arrive at the library parking lot, Chico is all happy about going in to the building and yelps with joy and pulls on the leash. 
It's fun.
I hope that his helps and that it wasn't too long a post


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats to you and Jackson!:cheer2: That is WONDERFUL news!

What Lacy does is she has a rug that is big enough to accomidate her,Vinnie and the child all setting on it on the floor.

The child has a 10-15 minute reading session with Vin...depending on age. 2nd graders read 10 minutes,3rd graders read 15 minutes. (This was per recommendations of our teachers because of attention spans)....after they read,they pet Vinnie and interact a bit and give him a treat (a piece of his dog food). Lacy helps the child if they get stuck on a word or need help--so she must be close enough to actually follow along where they are in the book. Vinnie generally lays facing the child (butt out) but not always. Vinnie chooses which direction he is most comfortable in(some kids give him a different vibe where he may not trust they will not step on his fur pants/tail) and he turns accordingly. Vinnie doesn't like his hair stepped on back there.....


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Congratulations Kathy and Jackson.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Congratulations, Kathy and Jackson! :whoo:

Since my hours don't allow Tori and I to participate in the READ program at the library, we "do" our own version here w/my personal students. We will all sit on the floor together with Tori between the student and me. Since I'm a reading specialist, I do "work" w/the student as they read (many programs want the handler to just sit there. Most handlers are not trained to teach reading, so that is a good thing to have them do ). I mainly use Tori when I want them to work on fluency. Tori will often rest her chin on their leg while they're reading to her. Talk about cute!

We received a patch and a bandanna for passing the CGC. We received a bandanna, a tag for her collar, and an ID card from TDI.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Kathy, we also usually have the dog on the blankie seated or laying between the handler and the child, so Jackson would feel totally comfortable being near you. Sometimes, a child will want to face the dog, which is fine. Here's a picture of Maddie's very first reading assignment 2 years ago which kind of gives you an idea. It was an outdoor Read to Rover event to celebrate the opening of a public library. We had 5 or 6 dogs and handlers there. Because I have a bad back, I've now resorted to sitting on a chair next to Maddie and the child who are on the floor on the reading blankie. 

When we were trained, we were told not to correct or help the child if they misread a word. My only responses are to be positive comments, such as "Maddie loved that story!" or "Maddie loves it when you show her the pictures." If the child struggles and seems to really want help with a word, I'm to ask them if they'd like Maddie's help. If they agree, then the child shows the page to Maddie; I'm supposed to let her "whisper" the correct word to me. I'll say, "Maddie says that word is ______". All help is supposed to come from the dog, and none from me. 95% of all interaction is between the dog and child. Our trainer said the children get lots of correction from teachers, parents, etc., but aren't supposed to get any from me. Its a totally positive experience in which the child is always successful. And if the child doesn't want help from Maddie with a word (some children will just make something up), that's totally o.k. The program is mainly to increase self-esteem and love of reading. I assume each program is different with their training, so you should check with TDI to see how they want you to interact. Hope this helps!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

MaddiesMom said:


> Kathy, we also usually have the dog on the blankie seated or laying between the handler and the child, so Jackson would feel totally comfortable being near you. Sometimes, a child will want to face the dog, which is fine. Here's a picture of Maddie's very first reading assignment 2 years ago which kind of gives you an idea. It was an outdoor Read to Rover event to celebrate the opening of a public library. We had 5 or 6 dogs and handlers there. Because I have a bad back, I've now resorted to sitting on a chair next to Maddie and the child who are on the floor on the reading blankie.
> 
> When we were trained, we were told not to correct or help the child if they misread a word. My only responses are to be positive comments, such as "Maddie loved that story!" or "Maddie loves it when you show her the pictures." If the child struggles and seems to really want help with a word, I'm to ask them if they'd like Maddie's help. If they agree, then the child shows the page to Maddie; I'm supposed to let her "whisper" the correct word to me. I'll say, "Maddie says that word is ______". All help is supposed to come from the dog, and none from me. 95% of all interaction is between the dog and child. Our trainer said the children get lots of correction from teachers, parents, etc., but aren't supposed to get any from me. Its a totally positive experience in which the child is always successful. And if the child doesn't want help from Maddie with a word (some children will just make something up), that's totally o.k. *The program is mainly to increase self-esteem and love of reading.* I assume each program is different with their training, so you should check with TDI to see how they want you to interact. Hope this helps!


Thank you Kathy,Jeanne and others who are involved with this wonderful program! :whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh, and like Nan and Chico, parents are not allowed to stay with the child. The parents will inevitably correct the child's reading or start talking during the session.:blah: This defeats the purpose of it being the child reading to the dog with no outside interference. That's a rule in our program that is always enforced.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

These are great tips! Thank you all so much . . . Jeanne, that photo and idea of the "whispering" the words is so cute. And Nan, the paw on the book trick is adorable! I'm sure Jackson would like to put his paw on the computer and say "enough, Mom!" And I would love it, Leslie, if Jackson puts his head on a child's leg or foot . . . he does that sometimes with us and it is so endearing.

I can see how this is such a successful program. I'm sure there are orientations for all the places, but it helps to have an idea of what to expect when deciding on the different choices. It will be fun to meet others who are doing this and hear their feedback as well. 

Jackson is currently watching basketball on television and I will read to him when he's finished :biggrin1:


----------

